# new GW hobby products for xmas



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

for anyone that hasnt seen them already 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=18800010a&_requestid=4148529

also note the apology at the bottom of the page, sounds like the slow boat from china was slower than expected

the cases as usual are great, not sure i need two brushes for £30 plus, then i noted the glaze medium pots and booklet..... might have to pick up the heavy metal master class book, those articles were the only reason i was buying WD for a while, but if they have compiled them thats great news!


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

The 'Eavy Metal masterclass book is something I'll hopefully be picking up at some point, but the brush set? 2 brushes for £31?! The thinner does look intriguing but I couldn't justify spending £31 on it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The medium can be purchased from Windsor and Newton for a LOT cheaper. The metal tin is the only thing I would really want to have from that TBH.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

What Djinn24 said. Even if they are Kolinsky sable brushes, this price is waaaaay to steep. And to think that I pick up a bottle of 125ml glazing medium or matt medium from Winsor&Newton for €8.25 a bottle at my local arts and crafts store... Granted, it's a good set if you look at each product individually, untill you see the price tag. 

This is just another set of rebranded products with a 200+% price upscale. Nothing to see here, move along. Except maybe the dice, those are always nifty to have.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

$#*@ that price for the brushs....On that note interesting case! And who knows where i can get good brushs that will last a long time instead of gw shit?


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

@ Azkaellon I usually just check any arts and crafts store, especially stores that sell stuff for model train enthusiasts. They usually have some really nice detail brushes as well as cheap flock, ballast, basing and terrain needs. 
I like the 10 model wide foam trays, it's too bad the only way to get them is buying another large carrying case. Most of the other stuff I can find cheaper just as good quality versions of that don't have the GW logo on them. That logo on your modelling supplies is too spendy.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree that the 'Eavy metal masterclass book looks very intriguing and I'll definitely pick one up! I was convinced about that purchase ever since the first rumours about the release came up some time ago.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good Brushes: Windsor and Newton Series 7: http://www.merriartist.com/Winsor_Newton_Series_7_Kolinsky_Sable_Brushes_s/814.htm


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Masterclass book is definitely on my want list. The paint station+ is something that intrigues me since I really don't have a station to paint at the moment (I JUST got the space in the house for my hobby after a long struggle)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I really love those dice. I ordered a set today hoping for a green set to match my Skaven.

Warpstone dice for the win!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If they are in store then I'll pick up some of those clear dice... and I'll have to try really hard not to avoid getting a case for my new necron vehicles but not really bothered by the rest. I know I'm not the best painter int he world... mostly through lack of patience/care, but I'm improving gradually: I'm not looking to speed that up greatly, I'm in no rush (so I guess my patience is there for some things).


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I really love those dice. I ordered a set today hoping for a green set to match my Skaven.
> 
> Warpstone dice for the win!


I preordered two sets in store today. Manager said I can swap them for his stock to get the colours I want (green for skaven, and yellow. Cus i like yellow)


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

State of play in Australia.

Warhammer Army Cases: $165.00 (Reject Shop Plastic Organiser = $10.00, holds up to 260 Space Marines)
Paint Station: $87.00 (Local Craft Shop Paint Station = $15.00)
Eavy Metal Masterclass Book: $50.00 (no substitute, worth the money)
Eavy Metal Brush Set: $83.00 (Reject Shop Remo Brushes 6 pack $3.50, Sable brush heads)
Special Edition Dice Cube Box: $13.00 (Reject Shop Dice Bag 20 x Dice $2.00, exact same size)
Citadel Tool Kit: $200.00 (Reject Shop equivalent $35.00, including vice)

Once again GW has priced itself out of the Australian Market.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> State of play in Australia.
> 
> Warhammer Army Cases: $165.00 (Reject Shop Plastic Organiser = $10.00, holds up to 260 Space Marines)
> Paint Station: $87.00 (Local Craft Shop Paint Station = $15.00)
> ...


though it seems business is booming in these reject shops:wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Had I not bought a GW painting station a few months ago I would now be ordering that Paint Station +...

The `Eavy Metal Masterclass would be cool, thou I already have all those articles (apart from the exclusive Urien Rakarath one) in my White Dwarfs... Might have to dish out some money at it? 

`Eavy Metal Brush set. Yes thank you. I want that nice looking case. And the painting guide that I can find on the web. And my parents have no idea what I want for Xmas. 

And the Citadel Toolkit would be nice... 

Ouh, I also want those dice!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i care not for any of it.

dice are nice but unless my dice lose the blessing of the dice gods then i dont plan on getting any.

however i need one of those "paint brush holder cups" simply to know *WHERE* my brushes are in my mess of paint pots, dice, and models


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> though it seems business is booming in these reject shops:wink:


Yeah well i get most of my hobby supplies through the Reject Shop, it is cheap.

Ironically most new stuff sold in Australia these days by GW has a little sticker on them "Made in Australia".

All the new Necron stuff on GW Australian shelves was "Made in Australia".


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> All the new Necron stuff on GW Australian shelves was "Made in Australia".


that can only bode well for you guys and that may go some way to explain GW change to terms and conditions in other territories if they intended to start producing in Auz ?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> that can only bode well for you guys and that may go some way to explain GW change to terms and conditions in other territories if they intended to start producing in Auz ?


What i understand is that the sprues, decals and instructions come from Britain, and then they are sent to a sheltered workshop where disabled folk work and those sprues, decals and Instructions are then placed into Australian made boxes and then have a "Made in Australia" sticker added to the box before shrink wrapped.

So the only thing that is actually "Product of Australia" is the Box, Sticker and Shrink Wrap.

But because the last bit of production is the boxing part it is considered "Made in Australia".

As apposed to "Product of Australia" where the sprues, decals and Instructions are also produced here, to which they are not.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Think I'll get the dice. The Heavy Metal Master Class book is a great idea but I've just saved all the articles from WD so although it's tempting, I'll probbaly spend my ££'s on more minis


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who's intrigued by the Master Class book.

I'll definitely be getting it if I can find it.


----------



## MaximusDecimusMeridius (Nov 16, 2011)

I have to endorse a previous post, Windsor and Newton Series 7 brush are the dogs whatsits of brushes and would rather recommend spending money in that direction rather than bent over a barrel by GW......I wonder if they are selling their Lube jelley again????:grin:


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

Weapon said:


> I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who's intrigued by the Master Class book.
> 
> I'll definitely be getting it if I can find it.


I was just looking at the right up for that on GW's blog yesterday. It does look pretty awesome, I will definitely have to get a copy as well. As far as finding it you could always just order it direct from their website.


----------



## Queekish (Mar 7, 2011)

Wish I had gotten the old masters brush set; seemed a bit more justifiable than the new one.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c..._content=textlinkbody&utm_campaign=NE+Issue+8


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Queekish said:


> Wish I had gotten the old masters brush set; seemed a bit more justifiable than the new one.
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c..._content=textlinkbody&utm_campaign=NE+Issue+8


Ooo! I want those! A FLGS that I tend to visit has a box of those, (for years) and I really wonder whatever or not to buy them. Damn, I got to buy them next time I go there if they are still on the shelf.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered the Masterclass Book from a store I know, along with a couple of pots of paint. That's the only thing that I thought was worth the splurg though I will admit that I hurt a little since I could've bought more minis but I've got more than I know what to do with at the moment


----------



## Queekish (Mar 7, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Ooo! I want those! A FLGS that I tend to visit has a box of those, (for years) and I really wonder whatever or not to buy them. Damn, I got to buy them next time I go there if they are still on the shelf.


Go for it. From what I've heard it's W&N series 7 with the GW brand on it.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm def going to get that book the rest I could care less.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to get that book, the ammount of hints in there will be fruitful for me


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm getting the 'Eavy Metal tin case for my collection of steal dice. That way my 'Eavy Metal case will be super 'Eavy :biggrin:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I as well would like the painting book!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Picked up my dice yesterday and had a quick look through the 'eavy metal book.

Firstly by complete coincidence the dice were green which is what I wanted! Secondly I have to say the book is amazing and to compare with the White Dwarf articles there are far more steps used and they actually make it easier for newbs like myself to follow. I just need money to buy one....


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I like the idea of the paint station, but its just too pricey for a poor college student like me 

I'll have to get one of those dice cubes though, can always use more dice.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

After looking at the dice in the store... I don't know. I actually find them slightly harder to read than the opaque dice. The "clear" ones that are supposed to be the translucent white are actually almost unreadable, I think. The most important thing with dice is that you can quickly read them and not have to get down and look closely at the thing to see what you rolled. Sometimes that means you have ugly dice, but I'd rather be able to read the things than have something color-coordinated with my army or whatever. 

I did order one of the brush sets. Two pure quality sable brushes are about that price normally anyway, and I could use a couple new ones. The glaze medium is also nice, and for some reason, it's a pain in the ass to get around here. And the brush tin doesn't hurt, either. I kind of wish they'd put the bolter casing water cup and brush soap stamped with the aquila in the set this year... but those are really superfluous. 

As for the painting station... I'm not much more handy than anyone else. But, I have a dremel I keep around since the thing's pretty ubiquitous. So I picked up one of these at the local Staples-- http://www.staples.com/office/suppl...10001&langId=-1&catalogId=2&partNumber=853580. It's about the same price as the GW paint station... but with a little time with the dremel, that cheap desk has holes for water cups, brushes, and paints; plus shelves to hold basing materials, works in progress, bits boxes, and even a spot on the side to put an air compressor. All my paint station lacks that the GW one has is portability and the grooves for your lap. But honestly, who paints in their lap? Seriously, spend the extra $10 and pick up a particle board desk from Staples or Office Depot and make your own.


----------

